# Facebook Find



## SHO2010 (Aug 1, 2016)

My wife found this 1962 3 speed Schwinn Racer on facebook guy only wanted $30. I love the peaked front fenders.


 

 After I clean it up some I think I will put some white wall tires on it.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice find. Two trips to McDonald's for lunch and you guys could spend 30 bucks . Can't beat that deal.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2016)

You can buy/sell and give away bikes on Facebook? I'll be damned.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 2, 2016)

I've gotten a couple nice deals off Facebook. You did very well on that. You're in luck about the tires: Kenda is selling white walls again in the Schwinn S5/S6 size. For a long time, new tires were only black or gum wall, but Kenda has white walls again. They'll look great on that bike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## SHO2010 (Aug 22, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> I've gotten a couple nice deals off Facebook. You did very well on that. You're in luck about the tires: Kenda is selling white walls again in the Schwinn S5/S6 size. For a long time, new tires were only black or gum wall, but Kenda has white walls again. They'll look great on that bike.



Thanks for the tip on the Kenda's I will be looking for a set.


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 27, 2017)

Got the white walls on it. Good daily rider.


----------

